# I have no crank at all.



## Jrlandis922 (Jun 19, 2010)

I had my 300zx die on the way home from work. And now I have no crank in the engine at all. Any help on where to start? And yes, I have charged the battery. lol


----------



## Xyclonik (Feb 9, 2009)

You have no crank in the engine? You mean the several pound balanced piece of steel that is bolted into the engine magically disappeared? 

Simply incredible...

Now, when you turn the key, does the engine turn over or does it do nothing at all?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Xyclonik said:


> You have no crank in the engine? You mean the several pound balanced piece of steel that is bolted into the engine magically disappeared?
> 
> Simply incredible...


Very funny:woowoo:


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Jrlandis922 said:


> I had my 300zx die on the way home from work. And now I have no crank in the engine at all. Any help on where to start? And yes, I have charged the battery. lol


Putting aside the "crank" comment, was the battery charged before your problem or after? Do the head lights/horn work? Also check the battery cable connectors tightness and corrosion. Check all the fuses.


----------



## Jrlandis922 (Jun 19, 2010)

haha yeah, I feel like an idiot with how I worded that. Battery has been charged since it happened, the connections are good. The fuses have been checked, the starter has been checked and is good.


----------



## Xyclonik (Feb 9, 2009)

Starter soleniod? I assume the z31 has one. How do you know the starter is good, did you pull it out and have it tested? Is your motor locked-down or can you put a large socket and breaker bar on the crank damper and turn the crank by hand? Is your car a 5-speed, and if so, how you tried push-starting it?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Let me ask again, are the head lights bright when you turn them on and does the horn work; if those two are OK, then it's possible that the security system may have gotten armed. If so, the starter will not operate.


----------



## Jrlandis922 (Jun 19, 2010)

The starter works. It has been pulled out and taken to a shop to get tested. It works just fine. I pulled the plugs out and rotated the engine over after I put a socket on the crank pulley. It is a 5-speed. I haven't tried to push start it yet. I just got a mechanic's book. I'm going to work a bit on it tonight. Any more suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sup_mario (Jun 30, 2010)

Whoa. That sucks man. It's quite bit hard to know where the problem comes from.


----------



## joanofarkansas (Nov 9, 2008)

Maybe the alternator went out...


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Alternator won't cause a no-crank with a good battery.

You never confirmed whether you have power to the rest of the car or not. Since the car simply died, I'd guess that a wire broke or a fuse popped.


----------



## OriginalGinger (Apr 19, 2011)

Sounds like the old stock security system has ya by the gonads. I think its under the passenger seat.


----------



## Pollitolugo (Aug 20, 2021)

Jrlandis922 said:


> haha yeah, I feel like an idiot with how I worded that. Battery has been charged since it happened, the connections are good. The fuses have been checked, the starter has been checked and is good.


Did you check your gas pump? I had the same problem this morning on my 92 TT. My thoughts? Gas pump got heated. 👍


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Pollitolugo said:


> Did you check your gas pump? I had the same problem this morning on my 92 TT. My thoughts? Gas pump got heated. 👍


Post was 10-years ago! I hope he figured it out by now! 😀


----------



## murrayjestin7 (11 mo ago)

Jrlandis922 said:


> I had my 300zx die on the way home from work. And now I have no crank in the engine at all. Any help on where to start? And yes, I have charged the battery. lol Nox Vidmate VLC


How do you know the starter is good, did you pull it out and have it tested?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

murrayjestin7 said:


> How do you know the starter is good, did you pull it out and have it tested?


You're replying to a 12 year old post. The OP may not even be on the forum anymore or probably has figured it out back then or has sold the car. We try to encourage members not to reply to threads older then 2 years old; it takes up useless space on the server. If you have a situation, you're more then welcome to start a new thread; you'll get much better response this way.

Thanks for your support.


----------



## domnickjerron (6 mo ago)

Jrlandis922 said:


> I had my 300zx die on the way home from work. And now I have no crank in the engine at all. Any help on where to start? And yes, I have charged the battery. lol


You mean the several pound balanced piece of steel that is bolted into the engine magically disappeared?





Nox Vidmate VLC​


----------

